# Pain after failed cycle?



## Michimoo (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi ladies. 

I wonder if any of you can advise me and maybe put my mind at rest. I have just had my first failed Ivf cycle and 2 days after test day to find the bfn I started my AF. This was heavy and lasted 6 days. At day 10 after AF finished, i went to wipe and had brown discharge (tmi). Yesterday my ovaries are giving me sharp pains and today they are still twinging and I still have brown discharge. (day 12)
I guess I want to know if this is normal and maybe I'm OV-ing and with the battering my ovaries took last month it's them fighting back. The discharge isn't large amounts but as you can imagine with the pain I'm a little concerned. Never had mid cycle spotting ever before so a little alarmed. 
Any thoughts? 

M 
Xx


----------



## Michimoo (Oct 13, 2011)

Ummm I'm now even more worried that no one has posted to say it's perfectly normal!?!


----------



## Littlegwen (May 15, 2011)

I had the same after my last cycle. It took a couple of cycles to settle down and now they're back to normal


----------



## Michimoo (Oct 13, 2011)

Aww thank you little gwen. I was getting concerned.   xx


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Michimoo - I didn't have ny spotting but my ovaries has been feeling sore since last cycle. Think all this very normal, all f this is very new to our bodies, it doesn't kno how to deal with it lol, neither do we

Hope you ok Hun
Xxxx


----------

